# THE UPDATED FUTURE GROUP BUILDS POLL....



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, to get this Poll squared away correctly, cause Jan is a 1st Class Meatball Extraordinair, I re-did it....

As has been suggested, the next GB will be the PTO from '41 to '45 covering the whole theater of operations and would be followed by Battle of Britain in a suitable time frame and end October 31st... Those 2 Builds have been removed from this poll, as well as New Guinea Air War as being part of the PTO.....

Please choose which ones u would like to see in the upcoming year or so... PLEASE, only choose ur favorite Top 5...

EDIT: Here is the updated CONFIRMED Build Listing....

OK, so unless there are any changes to it, here it is:

GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule

2009
Jan FEB MAR APR MAY Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
----1---------------------- Defence of the Reich

Jan Feb Mar APR MAY JUN JUL Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----2--------------- Pacific Theatre of Operations

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul AUG SEP OCT NOV Dec
-----3-------------- Mediterranean / North Africa Theatres

JAN FEB Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct NOV DEC
-----4-------------- Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)

2010
Jan FEB MAR APR MAY Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th

Jan Feb Mar Apr MAY JUN JUL AUG Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----6--------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul AUG SEP OCT NOV Dec
-----7-------------------- Battle of Britain October 31st

JAN FEB (2011) Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct NOV DEC
-----8-------------- Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted while u were still making the Poll. It did not take all of my choices.

So for the record,

MTO/North Africa
VC/MOH winners
Korea
Commonwealth Air Aces
Battle of the Bulge


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

I chose:

The Med/North Africa
D-Day
Tank Busters
Pearl Harbor
*Armor Battle of The Bulge


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

***REMEMBER, ONLY 5 CHOICES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work Dan! Done my five:-
Cold War Protagonists.
Bombers/Heavy Hitters.
Air Sea Rescue.
Market Garden.
MTO/North Africa.
In that approximate order.
We seem to be getting places quickly with this; great stuff, I'm really pleased it's so popular, and thanks again to Lucky for the concept/idea.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2009)

Picked my 5. Can I just add without being violated, that maybe we could add Ritterkreuz winners along with the VC and MOH winners?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

Could we combine all 3 of those into one choice???

VC/MoH/Ritterkreuz.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

And for the record, what is a Heavy Hitter???


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know what the difference would be from Bombers.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

A 'Heavy Hitter' is the average woman in my town!
Don't know, presume it's some sort of bomber/large strike aircraft - Jan's term I think?
EDIT: forgot, makes sense to include the RK with the others.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

Without starting too much of a discussion in this particular thread, would 'Bombers' include something like the Boston/Blenheim? If so, I feel an RAF light bomber coming on...  

And Terry, nice one about the heavy hitters mate


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2009)

My 5 are in..


----------



## muller (Feb 3, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2009)

I only did four... couldn't come up with another that I liked.

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got my 5 in


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

BT, bombers are bombers, and Blenheims and Bostons are bombers, so....
Funny, I was thinking of a 1/48th scale Boston!
And those women in my town, they're all descended from a strange creature (aren't they all?), and go by the collective name of Hippocroccofrogs!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2009)

4 is all I could decide on...great selection though!

Since heavy hitter is in the Bomber choice, I'm going to assume it means the fat bastards like the B-17G, the Lanc, the B-29 and anything that could dump a serious load?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2009)

sh*t I chose more than 5.

My apologies guys. I read the first thread last night and stuffed up.

*Please Disregard my votes in:

'Spitfire 39 - 45

' Support Vehicles 39 - 45' 

'Trainer Aircraft WWII'

'Armour Italian Campaign'
*


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers Terry, at this rate I'll be building a Boston for MTO from the looks of it! 8)


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2009)

i voted for my fave five
the med
D-Day
jets 44-45
photo recce
commonwealth airforces


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, to get this Poll squared away correctly, cause Jan is a 1st Class Meatball Extraordinair, I re-did it....


Have you been talking to my colleagues at work you grumpy scrumpy nutsack.....that's what they sometimes call me...."meatballs".


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2009)

They stole that word from me Jan, get it right...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

May I suggest to those who couldn't decide on a 5th choice to choose 'Under a Different Flag' - I think Marcel would agree.  Get other countries in the build besides the usual ones. 

Anyone up for a Swiss Bf 109?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> They stole that word from me Jan, get it right...


Well, you should have copyrighted it then....



Njaco said:


> May I suggest to those who couldn't decide on a 5th choice to choose 'Under a Different Flag' - I think Marcel would agree.  Get other countries in the build besides the usual ones.
> 
> Anyone up for a Swiss Bf 109?


....or an African MiG-21 etc., etc. 8) Still have to decide...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bl*sted! I couldn't decide.... Well, here's my fiver in no particular order;
Anti Shipping. ("Black Cat" Catalina.)
Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War. (Swedish volunteer fighter squadron F22, Gloster Gladiator, Finnish-Russian Winter War.)
Red Stars, VVS. (Don't know yet.)
Korean War, '50-'53. (Douglas Skyraider and Possible a Corsair or Sabre.)
Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89. (Don't know yet.)
I put what I'd build within ()....

Edit: Will we be doing like the "winner" of this poll, the choice with most votes, will be the GB built first, after PTO and BoB, then the GB with the second highest of votes built second and so on...?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

All sounds good to me! Just thought, I'll have some 1/32nd scale Dutch and Belgian decals left over from the Hunter - Look great on Spitfires!


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 4, 2009)

I got my five in. I was kind of amazed to see a class of armor not listed, the kind that floats, ships!

Other than that, I will wait to see what happens.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't mastered painting figures ona 1/350 scale ship yet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Should it appear later....USS YORKTOWN!!! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

Difficult painting ships - all that water spoils the paint!
Good point though, for those that want ships etc. Know nothing about them, but wouldn't mind doing a RAF Rescue Launch, if the old Airfix kit is available.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 4, 2009)

To Njaco:

Cool space ship 190. I wonder what you are using for heat shielding to re-enter the atmosphere? Just kidding. And being new here, you have probably heard it many times before.

Now to be serious. Ships come in a great many scales. You don't want to paint 1/350 figures, try 1/1250? Or am I giving you a head ache now? Or a nightmare? I did get nice smile reading your answer.

To Lucky13:

Which USS Yorktown? The Navy has had a few over the years!

Oh, Lucky, when I was in Iraq in 2003, 2004, the signal team I was assigned to was Kilo One Three. I joking referred to our house at Camp Victory and BIAP as Motel Thirteen, where we keep the blackout light on for you!

I wanted to answer the phone in the house as Motel Thirteen. But the Section Sergeant said absolutely NO!!!! RATS!!!!

Bill G.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

What a party p**per, eh? 
There's only two Yorktown's for me BG....the CV-5 and CV-10! 8) I think that they had two or three USS Yorktown before the first flattop....or do I remember wrong?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

Thansk Bill about the siggy. Its just my latest and with a different perspective.  



> I did get nice smile reading your answer.



Thats why I posted but maybe sometime in the future we could do ships - I wouldn't mind doing the Blucher.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

True Chris! I'd love to do one of the old BB's. Too bad that USS West Virginia and a couple of others that I'd love to do are so %$#$#% expensive in 1/350, list Price at $425.00!  But, a "tin can" would be cool too!


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Did someone say ships?  

Wouldn't mind a ship build. ICM do 1/350 scale German WWI dreadnoughts, and White Ensign Models have some very cool (if pricey) stuff in their range. You got me thinking now...


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky 13

I did a bit of Googling and there have been five Yorktowns in the US Navy. The last CG-48 is no longer in commission. Here is a quick run down.

Sloop of War 1838 sunk 1850
Twin Screw Gunboat 1889 Decommissioned 12 Jun 1919 Scrapped 1921
CV-5
CV-10
CG-48 Ticonderoga Class Guided Missile Cruiser
Keel laid 19 Oct 1981
Launched 17 Jan 1983
Commissioned 4 Jul 1984
Decommissioned 3 Dec 2004

I have built and still have the old Revell 1/5?? model of the CV5 Yorktown in her pre-war paint.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

aarrgghhh!! You closed the suggestion thread.

I thought a Movie build would be cool. I have a Duck I'm dying to do like "Murphy's War"!

I'll shut up and go away now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeesss....you just do that!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

Darn, I also suggested movie subjects - always wanted to do a 'Buchon' from th BoB movie, just for starters, then a Mossie from 633 Sqn, then....


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2009)

...then the 'Dambusters'! You could make the Upkeep mine from a deformed roll of toilet paper!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

Have to be a big Lanc for that then!


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2009)

Not really, have you seen the size of the mock-up mine they used for that film ??! 

It really did look like a giant deformed toilet roll too, I've no idea what they used for the dummy to make it look like that. Maybe it was sponsored by kleenex...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

It was big, wasn't it? It was like that for two reasons though. First, the actual weapon was still on the 'Secret List' when the movie was made, 1953(?), and second, the producers wanted to ensure that it would be visible. So, they best-guessed the shape, and made it big, to be seen in most shots. The thing is, it actually resembled the original shape of 'Upkeep', when it had a banded, wooden outer casing!


----------



## A4K (Feb 5, 2009)

Good points Terry! I knew it was still secret at that time (I think it was only disclosed in 1979 or so). The joke with that is the Germans found an intact mine at the bottom of one of the dams the morning after the raid!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep! And apparently they looked at making a similar weapon themselves, for use against, I think, Russian targets. But I don't beleive they went ahead with any trials.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2009)

Would someone please explain to me what Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89 means..... I thought it meant USA vs Soviet Jets...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, Protagonists!!! I thought Proctologists! Had me confused too!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2009)

It's any aircraft, jet, prop, turbo prop or helicopter, from the major powers, that would possibly confront each other during the 'Cold War'. So, the Warsaw Pact, NATO and other nations directly in the line of (possible) fire.
There's a heck of a choice; Migs of various marks, USAF jets, British jets, prop jobs, all sorts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Oh, Protagonists!!! I thought Proctologists! Had me confused too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2009)

Seems such a generalistic build then, too many options, too broad a spectrum...

And with the Korean and Vietnam Wars also listed, it kinda overlaps....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, sitting on a MiG-21 Fishbed and an F-8 Crusader. Can't put the two boxes too close to each other....a fight breaks out within seconds!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2009)

I see what you mean Dan, but some people suggested a separate build/theme for Korea and Vietnam. I was more visualising the classic 'Cold War' stuff, a bit like Jan; Mig 21's etc, F4 Phantoms, Lightning's, Mig23 and F14 and so on. Personally, I was aiming for the 'mid part' of the period, with a typical, threatening-looking Mig21. As it is such a long period of time, and encompasses a broad spectrum of aircraft types, I thought it might bring out some interesting models, particularly with the jets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

As it looks now.....

1. Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa. (10 votes)
2. Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45. (6 votes)
3. D-Day / Invasion Stripes. (5 votes)
3. Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89. (5 votes)
3. Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc. (5 votes)
4. Eastern Front, '41-'45. (4 votes)
4. Nightfighters vs. Bombers. (4 votes)
4. Tank Busters. (4 votes)
5. The Jet Age 1944-45. (3 votes)
5. Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War. (3 votes)
5. Red Stars, VVS. (3 votes)
5. Foreign Spitfires etc. (3 votes)
5. Support Vehicles, '39-'45. (3 votes)
5. *ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.* (3 votes)

Seems like we might have to have another poll later to separate entries for the 3rd, 4th and 5th GB's.... For how long did you put up this poll Dan?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2009)

Remember to add one to these:

MTO/North Africa
VC/MOH winners
Korea
Commonwealth Air Aces
Battle of the Bulge

That would bump up the Commonwealth Air Aces up to be tied for second.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice choices Catch!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Like this then...?

1. Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa. (10 votes)
2. Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45. (6 votes)
2. Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc. (6 votes)
3. D-Day / Invasion Stripes. (5 votes)
3. Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89. (5 votes)
4. Eastern Front, '41-'45. (4 votes)
4. Nightfighters vs. Bombers. (4 votes)
4. Tank Busters. (4 votes)
5. The Jet Age 1944-45. (3 votes)
5. Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War. (3 votes)
5. Red Stars, VVS. (3 votes)
5. Foreign Spitfires etc. (3 votes)
5. Support Vehicles, '39-'45. (3 votes)
5. *ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.* (3 votes)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting short list.....8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 8, 2009)

The poll never expires......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Aah, alright Dan...cool!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2009)

If it were to close today, the MTO would be after the Pacific build, and then we'd have to have a vote between the bombers and Commonwealth Air Forces, correct?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup....I guess that it'd be another poll between those even in points, to separate them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just realised that my No 603 Squadron "City of Edinburgh" Mk VI Beaufighter will fit in just nicely in the Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa GB.....8)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2009)

I just recognized something. I can actually join all these GB choices but if I do I'll have to replenish my stock! There are a few negatives with that assumption and one has a name attached!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep Chris, I know. I wish I knew where I'd put that packet of 'Money Tree' seeds! 
I've also realised that I have to re-think the planning on new shelving/display cases. With the average model taking something like 80 to 150 hours of work, it's criminal that they are left to collect dust etc, which can eventually eat away at paintwork, and the joints on very small components such as aerial wires. I need to find an inexpensive source for perspex sheet or similar, as glass might be too heavy in some areas.
I'd never really considered that my annual growth in models might increase this way!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

D-day 
armor battle of the bugle
the 8th
the jet age
tank busters


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2009)

you joining in flyboy ?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 13, 2009)

SO for this PTO build, I have a couple of questions.

1. For my Corsair, I already built the cockpit, and part of the engine. Will I still be able to participate with it? Dan built some of his Dora, so that's the only reason I ask.

2. Are we starting it halfway through the current one, or are we waiting until May?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you'd be OK with your Corsair, Cory; there's still plenty of building to do, and pics to show. I think it's probably fair to start the PTO build nearer May, to allow those that haven't as much time, or are doing more than one entry, to finish in time. Remember, all the pics have to be collated and judged etc, and we were aiming to have the winner(s) announced around VE Day.
However, if everyone is finished before then, and the concensus is to start earlier, then that also should be fine.....but not yet, be patient, I know you're itching to get cracking, as I am !!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well too late!  I started the Hellcat, so it's out. I can't really do anything on my Panther since I have to paint it and it's too cold. I'll have my Dora this time next week hopefully, so that'll be my next one for this current build.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2009)

As it stands now....
1. Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa. 10 
2. D-Day / Invasion Stripes 6 
2. Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45. 6 
3. Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89. 5 
3. Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc. 5 
4. Eastern Front, '41-'45. 4 
4. Nightfighters vs. Bombers. 4 
4. Tank Busters. 4 
5. The Jet Age 1944-45. 3 
5. Anti Shipping. 3 
5. Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War. 3 
5. Red Stars, VVS. 3 
5. Foreign Spitfires etc. 3 
5. The Golden Years, Between The Wars, '18-'39. 3 
5. Support Vehicles, '39-'45. 3 
5. *ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.* 3


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2009)

We have to start making up our minds on when to end this so we can get some things lined out.... Ive got 3 models comin; the 1/32 Corsair (PTO build), the 1/32 Ju 87G-2 (Eastern Front, Tankbusters or Heavy Hitters), and the 1/72 B-24 Strawberry Bitch (Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa)....

And I got one more to order that my kid is gettin for me to trade an ARF .46 Trainer New in Box that I have.... 

And I have no idea what to get other than something for the D-Day/Invasion Stripe Build...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree Dan. I would suggest that this poll should close, for the next three builds at least, at the end of this month; 28th February. That way, we can all plan what we are going to need etc.
To that end, my vote for the next three (bearing in mind the tie between 2 and 3 as shown on the list) is:_ GB No3, MTO, GB No4 Bombers/Heavy Hitters, GB No5 Cold War.
How do people feel about the time span for each GB? At the moment, it's four months per GB - could it be made three months per GB? Seems people are moving fairly quickly, and, that way, we would get in four a year.
If the present time limit is prefered though, no problem.
Terry.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd like to see 4 builds a year Terry.... 4 months is a long time for us build 1 model per build kinda guys.... Also agree with the close date of the Poll.....

COMEONE TANKBUSTERS!!!!!!!

I think the order as of now should be:
1. Defense of The Reich
2. PTO
3. Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa
4. D-Day / Invasion Stripes 
5. ***Split Build*** Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89 AND ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943 (For those of us who wont be doin Jets)
6. Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2009)

As I was split in my decision, that fits in well with me Dan. I'm prepared to go in that order, and I like the idea of the 'split' build. I'll possibly do both.
It might be possible, as Wayne originally suggested, to run parrallel builds, for example D-Day AND Bombers, which might work well for some. It might mean that one model could be awaiting decals, or drying in-between paint coats, whilst work progressed on the second model.
Up to the majority to decide.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with both of you guys. 4 months is too long I think, though I don't think we should shorten the current one, rather I think we should start the PTO build with one month left in the current one, that way we get the 3 month timing set up now, so we get an even 4 per year.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2009)

Im definately advocating a shorter time span. My time is going to be pretty limited very soon so one or two models will be the absolute max as it is per build.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2009)

Definately with Alex and Cory on this


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds good to me i just need to order a kit or two for the PTO build and i'm good to go


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2009)

I can build anything in 1/48, almost, so that doesn't bother me at all, looking forward to the next GB already. I only have to order my F4F-4 Wildcat for the Yorktown and Executive Officer, Lieutenant (Junior Grade) William N. Leonard and the "Black 13" that he flew on combat air patrol, during the morning of 4 June 1942 and paint and more glue.
Three months suits me fine as well chaps. But, how about if we make them unofficially four months, with a month to gather all the stuff that's needed and then the three month build? I know how it can be sometimes, you look forward to a build, but you can't for your life decide what to build, so an "extra" month to think, decide and then do the shopping might help, thinking delivery times here....I don't know.  
I think that we can close this one as well on the 28th....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the idea of overlapping the builds by 1 month or so, and it'll accomadate those who wish for alittle extra research time and those that want to shorten up the build lengths... That was we still get 4 a year and still give each fella 4 months to get his build right...

I like the idea....

Any other comments on the split Jet/Armor Build???


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2009)

There was another that seems to have been pushed aside and missed completely....'Battle of Britain'?
 
Running with half a dozen that are set early allows for parallel builds or alternates, so across a year these should allow plenty of time for all to decide their chosen path......of 4 or more projects to tackle....

I agree with the 3 month time span also....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2009)

True Wayne, I thought BoB was on the list, just noticed that it isn't! 

Dan, I'm up for a split GB, Jet and Armor...could do an F-104 or an F-8 plus a tank, wouldn't mind to do a Panther, Tiger or a StuG....8)


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2009)

A build per quarter, or 4 builds per year atleast, sounds good to me.

I've bitten off more than I can chew (time wise) with this first build (the Me 163 dilemma screwed that up mostly, though), so I'm all for the shorter time span and concentrating on 1, max. 2 entries per build.


No worries from me re the split build, although it should be said that the cold war period dosen't just cover jets, Dan - P-51s, F4U-4 and 5 Corsairs, late model Spitfires, Seafires, Tempests and Fury's are all in there, just to name a few. (and don't forget all the prop engined bombers you could do...) 

Just my 20 Hungarian forint...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn, we really need to get the BoB build in the mix somehow......


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

OK guys, so it looks like we're agreed on a 3 month build period, with the overlap. For example, the next GB, the PTO build, can now start April 1st, giving the 'extra' month for research, kit buying etc, the following GB to start on July 1st and so on.
At the end of this month, we can decide on the split builds, which I think can go with every GB, as there will be some who don't want to, or can't do a particular build for whatever reason. Perhaps if the 'splits' were staggered by one month, if required for a particular build, it might help?
I too think the BoB should definitely be in there, being one of the most famous battles in history, and the build should end either before September 15th, or October 10(?), the latter being the 'official' end of the Battle, the former being the' highlight', and celebrated by the RAF as Battle of Britain Day.
Once again, comments welcome.
NOTE: I have contacted Wayne and Matt re the judging/photos. There's a couple of things Wayne meeds to sort before he can finalise some things, so please bear with us. I'll post something over the weekend about the photo requirements, and, hopefully, have the Photography Guide 'published' by the end of next week.
Note to Wayne, I'll PM Erich and Eric mate, give you a bit of room for now. 
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Why not make the BoB an "outsider" this year with a GB done the same months that battle went on?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 19, 2009)

It all sounds good to me gents.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Good idea Jan. If it ran from, say, June until late September, early October, in parallell to any other build(s) at the time, it would allow time to research/build etc in between the other build(s). There's a lot to go at in aircraft types alone, with a minimum of 8 major contenders, plus the 'lesser' types. Then there's the vast number of units and sub units, so it really needs a place of it's own to do it justice. 
Of course, next year is the 70th anniversary of the Battle, so the build time could be extended, if the majority think it right, so that the build culminates on Battle of Britain Day, 2010. (Or the 70th anniversary of the START of the Battle?). 
If done that way, everyone would have a chance to present a number of models, perhaps even raise the maximum number, in order to do the subject justice.
Just a thought on the back of this; if the above happened, it might be possible to 'publish', here, a form of Commerative Album, featuring photos of specific actions/events or whatever, starring the models from the build as illustration, with the text describing the event etc, through the progression of the Battle. Just a thought.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

rochie said:


> you joining in flyboy ?



i don't know want you mean by that i just thought this was some out of the way post


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Of course, next year is the 70th anniversary of the Battle, so the build time could be extended, if the majority think it right, so that the build culminates on Battle of Britain Day, 2010. (Or the 70th anniversary of the START of the Battle?).
> If done that way, everyone would have a chance to present a number of models, perhaps even raise the maximum number, in order to do the subject justice./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> NOTE: I have contacted Wayne and Matt re the judging/photos. There's a couple of things Wayne meeds to sort before he can finalise some things, so please bear with us. I'll post something over the weekend about the photo requirements, and, hopefully, have the Photography Guide 'published' by the end of next week.
> Note to Wayne, I'll PM Erich and Eric mate, give you a bit of room for now.
> Terry.



Thanks Terry! 

Now that you have mentioned 70th Anniversary for BoB in 2010 that should be pencilled in for mid next year as a definite starter!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree, the BoB build should go along with the 70th Anniversay next year... It would be perfect.... Also, at the end of this month, when we close to Poll, if there is a tie, we'll either need another mini Poll to solidify the order or just have the Judges/Admin Staff make the call.....

Also, we need to start lookin at some ideas for the Group Build Icon that those who participated will get at the end of their signatures.... I can try to get something done for it, but Im sure there will be better ideas from our membership... Ill start up a thread for it.... 

I like the way we are all comin together on this, its great....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 21, 2009)

As it stands right now:

PTO Up Next
Med/N.Africa 10
D Day/Invasion Stripes 6
Bombers/Heavy Hitters 6
Cold War Protagonists 5
Commonwealth Air Forces 5
Eastern Front 4
Night Fighters Vs. Bombers 4
Tank Busters 4
ARMOR Battle of Kursk 3
ARMOR Battle of the Bulge 2

When the Poll closes, I recommend any tie going to a sudden death 1 week shootout for a tie break....

Those tiebreaks will result in Split Build Offs where the Armor will fit in a combined Build... 

2 tie breaks, 2 plane/armor builds...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds OK to me Dan.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree folks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2009)

Let the shootout begin....er next week of course!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Since BoB is planned for next year, I'll see what crates I can find from the No. 74 Squadron and that time....


----------



## muller (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm saving my Fiat CR.42 for a BoB GB.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds good M


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had a thought concerning some of these builds. As some want to do, say, armour, but not for example jets, would it be an idea to combine some builds, rather than run parrallel. For example, 'Cold War' or a battle, such as Kursk, could have entries that were either aircraft, or tanks/vehicles, or an entrant could enter one/some of each. That way, again using 'Cold War' as an example, we could see Mig's, T55's or T62, Centurions, M48's, Phantoms, Crusaders, Lightnings, Sea Furies etc etc.
Any comments guys?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2009)

Could possibly be waaaaaayyy to difficult to judge all the different items if u did that Terry....

I dunno, I kinda like what ur saying... But I like the idea of keeping the builds concentrated towards something... The PTO Build is gonna get kinda crazy, as its gonna be so wide open....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree Dan, but, as far as judging goes in a combined aircraft/vehicle GB, it shouldn't really be a problem. Some models will have wings (or rotors), some won't!!
But, I'll go with the majority, just thought I'd throw in my two pen'orth, plus VAT but less discount and old-age allowance!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> But, I'll go with the majority, just thought I'd throw in my two pen'orth, plus VAT but less discount and old-age allowance!


It'd be worth more to toss in your busspass, me think....
I don't mind doing a Starfighter/Crusader and a StuG III or whatnot, might make it interesting.... 
Either way, I feel a tank is coming up soon.....8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe a tank build could run in parallel, in the background of say 2 aircraft builds, that way the workload is kept manageable.....?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2009)

Where can I enter my Tie fighter and X-Wing?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah, that'll probably be in the 'Beyond the Last Horizon, Where No One has Gone Before' Group Build.....I think!


----------



## Maglar (Feb 24, 2009)

Africa!! Who doesn't love P40's and camo patterns?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Where can I enter my Tie fighter and X-Wing?



Mmmmm...I could do my Klingon 'Bird of Prey'.......maybe a Sci-fi...GB could sneak in somewhere down the line....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not to mention all their different USS Yorktown....! 8) Yeah, yeah, yeah....I know, I have admitted that I have a "problem" with that name...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Last day today was it?

Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa: 11

D-Day / Invasion Stripes: 6
Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45: 6

Nightfighters vs. Bombers: 5
Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89: 5
Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc.: 5

Eastern Front, '41-'45: 4
Tank Busters: 4
Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War: 4
Red Stars, VVS: 4

The Jet Age 1944-45: 3 
Anti Shipping: 3
Foreign Spitfires etc: 3 
Photo Recce, '40 -'45: 3
The Golden Years, Between The Wars, '18-'39: 3
Captured: 3
Support Vehicles, '39-'45: 3
*ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*: 3
*ARMOR Battle of Stalingrad, 17 Jul 1942 and 2 Feb 1943.*: 3


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2009)

Close of business today for it to close, but that should be all the votes right there Jan....

Looks good...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2009)

I will start up the follow on threads for breaking the ties.......

Then we can get a finalized list of our Builds and add the Armor splits....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

One thing....

The PTO is to follow this one that we're doing now, right, up to VJ-Day? After that it'll be the Med/North Afrika for this year, which will take us to December correct? That will leave us the rest (4) for next year, excluding BoB.....or have I smoked bad pot?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2009)

Er...I'm lost a bit! Are we still having each GB lasting four months, three months, two months?? The current one is due to end , and be judged and announced, by VE Day, I believe. Although it may be expected to END on VE Day?
So, if it's 3 months per GB, we'll get in the PTO, MTO, and still have 2 months for another one to start running this year.
B*ll*cks, I knew I should have gone for a pint, I can't think straight, been up now for 38 hours!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Might be thinking in wrong term here.......four months instead for three!   Think that was what was agreed on, three months lenght on the GB's...right?

In that case, these will have to be included as well, I think. 

Down Low, Close Support: 2 
Pearl Harbor Anniversary: 2 
The Mighty 8th AF: 2 
WWI: 2 
Vietnam, '62-'72: 2 
Modern Aircraft, '89-'09: 2 
Trainer Aircraft, WWII: 2 
??? Squadron, R.A.F. History, 1918 - 2008: 2 
What if? Any period, any type: 2
*ARMOR Battle of the Bulge, 16 Dec 1944 – 25 Jan 1945.*: 2


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2009)

VE Day is May 8th, and that means just under 9 weeks to finish and a week to judge.... May 1st is the deadline for Final Pics Threads.....

Is that too long for everyone??? I personally am chompin at the bit to get crackin at Grandpa's Corsair.... Didnt we discuss somewhere about getting an early start on the PTO Build???

2 weeks prior to the May 1st deadline is April 24th...

Apr 24 -July 24- PTO Build
July10-October10- Med/N.Africa Build
Sept26-December31- either D-Day or Bombers with Armor _Split Build_

Then we get into the groove for 2010, thats Twenty Ten....

Jan1-April1- either Bombers or D-Day 
March18-June18 - ???? Possibly move D-Day/Invasion Stripe Build to this period, and end it on D-Day???


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2009)

That all sounds more like it. But, just one thing, this year is the 65th anniversary of D-Day, which would be more fitting than next year, the 66th anniversary.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2009)

It would be more fitting, but we have 2 definate Builds that were voted in ahead of it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Think like this about D-Day next year.... It was 66 years ago, on the 6th day of the 6th month! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a proposal of the top half dozen set out in a possible order to (A) cover the top vote getters, and (B) allow some to fit Important dates....remember they don't necessarily have to be in order of their final vote tally..do they?

Something to think about....


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2009)

looks good to me Wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't see any problems with that idea Wayne!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Copy/Paste of Waynes Pdf.....

GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule
_
2009_
Jan *FEB MAR APR MAY *Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
----1---------------------- Defence of the Reich

Jan Feb Mar *APR MAY JUN *Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----2--------------- Pacific Theatre of Operations

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun *JUL AUG SEP *Oct Nov Dec
-----3-------------- Mediterranean Theatre

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep *OCT NOV DEC*
-----4-------------- Bombers/Heavy Hitters

_2010_
*JAN FEB MAR *Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89

Jan Feb Mar *APR MAY JUN *Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----6--------------- D-Day/Invasion Stripes ** Moved to Suit June 6th

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun *JUL AUG SEP OCT* Nov Dec
-----7-------------------- Battle of Britain ** Moved to Suit Oct.31st

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep *OCT NOV DEC*
-----8-------------- C’wealth Forces


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Final Tally:

Mediteranean Theatre/North Africa: 11 *Group Build #3*

Bombers/Heavy Hitters, Europe, '39 - '45: 6 *Group Build #4*
D-Day / Invasion Stripes: 6 *Group Build #6*

Cold War Protagonists, '49 - '89: 5 *Group Build #5*
Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc.: 5 *Group Build #8*
Nightfighters vs. Bombers: 5

Eastern Front, '41-'45: 4
Tank Busters: 4
Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War: 4
Red Stars, VVS: 4

The Jet Age 1944-45: 3 
Anti Shipping: 3
Foreign Spitfires etc: 3 
Photo Recce, '40 -'45: 3
The Golden Years, Between The Wars, '18-'39: 3
Captured: 3
Support Vehicles, '39-'45: 3
*ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*: 3
*ARMOR Battle of Stalingrad, 17 Jul 1942 and 2 Feb 1943.*: 3


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything looks OK to me Wayne....

As the Split Builds go, I recommend Joint Ventures on the following:

JAN FEB MAR Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 *AND ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----8-------------- C’wealth Forces *AND ARMOR Battle of Stalingrad, 17 Jul 1942 and 2 Feb 1943.*


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no idea how Im going to utilize my Ju87G now tho... I thought for sure Tank Busters would get atleast 5 votes......


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Actually, just looking at the votes:

Eastern Front, '41-'45: 4
Tank Busters: 4
Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War: 4
Red Stars, VVS: 4
*ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*: 3
*ARMOR Battle of Stalingrad, 17 Jul 1942 and 2 Feb 1943.*: 3

Thats alot of votes for something either on freezing cold Russian soil or stopping the Russian onslaught that went right out the door.... 

Hmmm......

We gotta get something fit in fellas.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

How bout this....

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----4-------------- Bombers/Heavy Hitters *(Including Tank Busters) *help a brother out...

JAN FEB MAR Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 *AND ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----8-------------- Commonwealth Forces RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF *AND ARMOR Battle of Stalingrad, 17 Jul 1942 and 2 Feb 1943. AND add on VVS Russian*

Make it like a The Other Allies Build or something......


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm up for any of those Brother....a bit of pick n mix! Like the first one, could do a No 105 or No 139 Mosquito and a IL-2 or whatever, second one...Mig-21/F-8 Crusader and/or a tank....endless possibilities!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, like the ideas of both Dan and Wayne. If nowhere else, could your JU87 fit in the tank-battle builds, with aircraft included? Certainly fits for '...Heavy Hitters' anyway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Aye, the G had a good punch!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I like the idea of putting Tank Busters into the Heavy Hitters catagory...

So the New Catagory name for the Commonwealth Build will be:

Build #8 Commonwealth/VVS *SPLITBUILD* w/Armor Battle of Stalingrad


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the Stalingrad build alittle restrictive? How about "Armour from Stalingrad to Kursk"?

I'll go away now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

We could just leave off the *"Bombers/Heavy Hitters (Including Tank Busters)"* name, and call it simply *"Heavyweights"*...
We all know what that word mean, right? And bombers and tankbusters would fit in just nicely into that category, having the heaviest punch.
As for "Armour, from Stalingrad to Kursk", I think that would work just fine as it says in Wikipedia "The Kursk salient (also known as the Kursk bulge) was created in the aftermath of the German defeat at the Battle of Stalingrad. The Germans hoped to shorten their lines by eliminating the salient, with pincers breaking through its northern and southern flanks to achieve yet another great encirclement of Red Army forces." They walk pretty much hand in hand as Kursk was because of the loss of Stalingrad. Both Luftwaffe and VVS were heavily involved there as well....

Edit: Come to think about it! Why not include the "Anti Shipping" with the "Tankbuster" build? Thinking that they only swapped the tank targets for shipping instead....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2009)

If everyone else if fine with making the Bombers/Heavy Hitters Build include Anti-Shipping and change the name to Heavyweights, Im cool with it....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds fine to me....

If you want a tank build in there to run in parallel make it as Chris says "Stalingrad to Kursk" maybe across 5# and 6# GB's?
Latter part of Stalingrad Jan/Feb through July for Kursk. gives plenty of time for two aircraft builds and a Tank or a tank and one aircraft or one aircraft and Tank? which ever combo takes your fancy and fits your budget and time frame....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2009)

So we want to included the armor battles of Stalingrad AND Kursk into one build, or are we saying 2 split builds, one with Kursk armor and the other with armour from Staligrad up till Kursk????

I like that better, as it gives us the chance to build 2 tanks in a year, with the 4 planes (or more)....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't see Kursk already up there. Didn't mean to throw a monkey wrench in there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me chaps!  Been wanting to do tank for some time now...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, so unless there are any changes to it, here it is:

GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule

2009
Jan FEB MAR APR MAY Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
----1---------------------- Defence of the Reich

Jan Feb Mar *APR MAY JUN *Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----2--------------- *Pacific Theatre of Operations*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun *JUL AUG SEP *Oct Nov Dec
-----3--------------* Mediterranean / North Africa Theatres*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep *OCT NOV DEC*
-----4-------------- *Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)*

2010
*JAN FEB MAR *Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- *Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.*

Jan Feb Mar *APR MAY JUN *Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----6--------------- *D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun *JUL AUG SEP OCT *Nov Dec
-----7-------------------- *Battle of Britain October 31st*

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep *OCT NOV DEC*
-----8-------------- *Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk*


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2009)

Splendid old chap, works for me!


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2009)

i like it


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like a done deal then....start saving your pennies Boys..... 

Lucky me, I don't need to buy a goddam thing......!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Looks like a done deal then....start saving your pennies Boys.....
> 
> Lucky me, I don't need to buy a goddam thing......!!



show off


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2009)

Who me....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, you! Who the f*ck else?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2009)

Wayne's Wonderful World of Models Hobbies:- kits, paints, decals, plans and expert advice, supplied mail order, anywhere in the world!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2009)

Aw,shucks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

....nothing is too small or too big!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2009)

You got it...


----------



## fly boy (Mar 4, 2009)

i'll get what i can for what ever but till september i wouldn't have much money for moddles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2009)

Seems ok to me guys. I have a few kits that will cover most if not all of those catergories. Will clean my stockpile out a bit, which isn't a bad thing really


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2009)

True indeed mate, will give you some space to fill with new ones...!


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2009)

Have the Pacific and Mediterannean theatre build details been finalized yet? what are the subjects exactly?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2009)

The Pacific has been finalized, anything that flew in the Pacific from Pearl Harbor till The Big Bangs.....

The Med hasnt been finalized as far as I know, but would assume its any aircraft from any country that flew in the Med and North African Campaigns....

Im planning on doing an Hs129B and the B-24 Strawberry Bitch for the N. African gimmick...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep Dan. The general opinion seems to be that anything that flew in the Pacific/ SE Asia campaigns during that time frame is OK, and the same for the Med/North Africa, including Sicily, Malta etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's the OOB....8)

I'm gonna try and sniff out another '88C-6 to do with my Beaufighter from No. 603 Squadron (I think it was that one) City of Edinburg. Both for the Med hullabaloo.....anti-shipping me think and MAYBE a Spit!

Pacific GB, already have Swede Vejtasa's Dauntless', only look to get a F4F-4 Wildcat for Mr Leonard's father and Midway...."Black 13". 8)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds good Jan. I'll be doing the Avenger for the PTO build, FAA from Victorious, late '44. The MTO will hopefully be the 1/32nd scale Beaufighter. If funds permit, on top of other commitments, I might throw in another one for each build, not sure what though, as I need to do some for the diorama guide, and a long-term plan to have another go at converting two 1/32nd scale kits into a Spit XIV.


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2009)

i've got an F4U 1-D from tamiya, doing one of the schemes from the box VMF 112 maybe, hoping to get an A6M zeke(zero) for the PTO build !

i'll worry about the MTO build later but might do a 109 F-4 trop and look at a P-40 or spitfire


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, so unless there are any changes to it, here it is:
> 
> GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule
> 
> ...



Hey, I am new to the "Group Build". So I have some questions.

Does the entry have to have the Red/Blue tail bands for Defence of the Reich?

Are there any limits on scale? 

Does the kit have to be completely unstarted to be used? Or can a partially done kit be used?

Are build in progress photos required?

Is a build in progress thread required?

Can two kits be entered?

In the USAF and Army Guard, we say that the only dumb question is the one you DON'T ask!

Thank You! I look forward to your answers. 

Bill G.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2009)

1. No they do not, but they need to have served in the protection of the Reich... My entry is a D-9 from JV44 which protected 262's during takeoff and landing...

2. NO

3. Partial can be used under certain circumstances... Explain ur model in question and the Judges will answer up...

4. Yes

5. Yes

6. Yes

Look forward to seeing what u have in mind Bill....


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> 1. No they do not, but they need to have served in the protection of the Reich... My entry is a D-9 from JV44 which protected 262's during takeoff and landing...
> 
> 
> 3. Partial can be used under certain circumstances... Explain ur model in question and the Judges will answer up...



The two I would like to do are 1/48 Tamiya Me-262A-1a - Red 13 Oberstleutnant Heinz Bar III./EJG2, Lechfeld, March 1945. I know "Lucky" will know that one! I like that one because my SEN Teams radio call sign in Iraq was Kilo One Three. The kit has just been drooled and dreamed about. It is completely unbuilt. The many parts are still in plastic. 

The other is 1/72 scale Bf-109G-14/U2 by Smer. Blue 11 Ofw. Franz Meindl, Pilot in JG11. The box says it is for Operation Bodenplatte. This kit is started. I have the fuselage together less horizontal stabilizers. The wing is together. No exteriot painting is done. I still have much work to do to get the wing and fuselage to fit together correctly!

I wait the Judges Rulings from on High.

Bill G.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say since ur gonna do two builds that it should be OK to enter the partial build, especially since this first Build is over in the beginning of May.....


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply, lesofprimus!

I guess I had better get started! Now to take some pictures!

Bill G.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2009)

Bill Go for it on both Models, I have no problem with the partial build being continued and entered, I'm sure the other judges wont mind either, after all we want maximum participation! 

I am building the Tamiya Me262 also, so check my progress thread also...


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Wayne.

I have taken my starting pictures. Now to go into photoshop crop and shrink them down to 775 so I don't draw any flak!

I take it your is in start to finish builds? I will try to find it! I hope we both aren't doing Red 13!

I was in the Air Force, but I sure the heck wasn't a navigator!

Bill G.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill, there's no problem entering the part-built kit for this build. Look forward to your progress threads mate.
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds good Bill! I'll be doing Bar's Me 262 *13* at a later date... Looking forward to this mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill, when u start ur Build Threads, one for each kit, I'll make sure the titles are correct and stick em...


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Dan and Terry re the build description! So transports, etc included then, not just fighters?
I'm planning an RNZAF C-47B Dakota in pacific markings...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome Mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2009)

> So transports, etc included then, not just fighters?
> I'm planning an RNZAF C-47B Dakota in pacific markings...


Yea man, anything with wings.... Lookin foward to this Build....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2009)

Anything with wings? Oh no! - that means Jan will be grabbing pigeons in Glasgow, and painting SEAC roundels on them!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2009)

and the minute he does, I'll be writing summons for animal cruelty! Plastic only, Jan!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aaawww......d****mn!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

A4K said:


> Thanks Dan and Terry re the build description! So transports, etc included then, not just fighters?
> I'm planning an RNZAF C-47B Dakota in pacific markings...



Interesting choice Evan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

So, pigeons in PTO markings isn't interesting then I take it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

mmm...maybe kamikaze pigeons...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

It could be done....


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> mmm...maybe kamikaze pigeons...



i saw a program about U.S attempts to train bats with incenderie bombs attatched to nest in japenese buildings to be set off with a delay fuse !!!!!
so kamikaze glaswegian pidgeons are possible


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Glaswegian pidgeons are some *ss kicking bad birds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Strewth..the BS is flying now!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

I put my hip waders on this morning specifically to read this thread.... The sh!ts getting pretty deep in here....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

It's good quality sh*t though....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

Top notch quality Jan, only the type that Black Angus, or is it Angii, can produce in such quantity....

I think I can smell it coming through the monitor.... Oh wait a sec, thats the wet dog under the desk....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

...blames the dog!.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Always the poor old dog of the house....shame!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats my fu*kin story and Im stickin to it dammit!!!!

ps dont tell the wife....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, wait a minute, I just did didnt I???

Ummmmmmmmmm, I blame it all on the Steak Fajitas she made last night....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

....and now it's the good wifey that gets the blame!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

"No matter how far I get out, they pull me back in!"

Everywhere I go its talk of animals!

Anybody see the hockey game yesterday?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2009)

Someone plese tell me which thread I'm reading - I've forgotten. And what's that smell?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Some thread where Dan blames the good lady of the house.... Now we're just waiting for his *ss kicking and herring swinging lass to sort him out....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

look out...incoming!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

I, as Moderator, have the ability to delete certain posts that may incriminate me, so I have no worries...

And besides, she's too caught up on FaceBook to worry about this thread, so no Herring comin my way....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it Dan. I'd hate to think that you'd be the victim of a 'fishical assault'!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

True.... Might have some effect on his "Moderator duties" and let a spammer or three through....


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

*shapes herring into a buttplug, and takes care of the smell* Done and done.


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

too caught up on Facebook, huh??? The bride is omnipresent...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2009)

He He! Those fish bones could be mighty uncomfortable in certain areas of the..er..human body.....


----------



## fly boy (Mar 16, 2009)

ok then


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2009)

Ummmm, anyone have any Preperation H on hand???


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2009)

No, but I heard alittle peroxide with ammonia might do the trick!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

Les'Bride said:


> too caught up on Facebook, huh??? The bride is omnipresent...



Dan....me thinks you can't win...watch your six man!


----------



## Becca (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm watching his six. *giggles*


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Dan....me thinks you can't win...watch your six man!





Les'Bride said:


> I'm watching his six. *giggles*



....I hope we are we talking about the same thing.....:shock.....?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 22, 2009)

Can I enter an RNZAF Corsair NZ5517 ,this aircraft went down on the 11th of November 1944 about 600km northwest of where I live ,the details of which are interesting.(Hoping to oneday find it)

Just wondering if I'm allowed to enter it in the PTO build?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't see a problem with that....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 22, 2009)

8)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2009)

You can enter the model Daniel, but we might draw the line at entering the wreckage.....!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

If he wants to build a wreckage, I say that we'll let him. Question is though, has he got the guts to do it???


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Build it and crash it....no problem!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys could help fund my search efforts...I could find it then I could build accurate wreckage of it?

I just need a helicopter and some fuel


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2009)

Wake up Daniel, wake up.....you're dreaming again.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Need to step out of the garage more often son....all those fumes from the glue and paint can't be good for you....you're hallucinating, again!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2009)

This is gettting quite silly....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Helicopter + fuel + pilot + time = Corsair found

Simple


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Goody.....no money needed!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

F##K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knew I forgot something! Dammit....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2009)

I can provide a helicopter and pilot Daniel, no problem. Will an Airfix Sea King do?!!
On a more serious note - do you have 'Google Earth' coverage for the region where the Corsair went in? It might (only might!) give some clues, if you know what to look for.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup got google earth been on it quite abit ,not yielding much so far...

Been in the area many a time (Got relatives living up and down the west coast)

All going well ,me and a couple mates will start searching later this year


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds good. Keep us updated. If you get any clues, see if you can get some funding from somewhere to help narrow the search. Maybe a museum, the RNZAF or similar might be able to assist, or a wealthy business man!?
Worth trying, but only when you have something really tangible.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Of course ,Will be mostly me walking the land though so may be a while if anything at all does get found

People willing to volunteer their time is the best thing

All in good time


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a couple of Group Build ideas a while back which I'll put forward now while Daniel's subject is at hand:

The first would be called 'After the Battle', the subject being aircraft remains, covering everything from aircraft abandoned at airfields or damaged/ written off in the various campaigns, or scrapyard aircraft after the war, to aircraft wrecks as they are today (pacific wrecks, aircraft recovered from the sea, etc).

The other idea is an 'unusual variant' build covering aircraft converted or adapted to a secondary function (emergency night fighters, armed civil aircraft, engine test beds, test weapon carriers, captured aircraft, etc)

What d'ya's reckon?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 24, 2009)

I like em Evan! 

Just had one idea myself for WW2 aircraft in post war condition. Ie. different national ownership or even civillian use, firebomber etc...


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2009)

That could fit in well with the second idea Alex! I've always liked the look of some of the post war Aussie Mustangs in civil colours, for example...

Just need an appropriate name for the build - maybe 'And now for something completely different...!' (-Sorry, Monty Pythons!  )


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds good guys!

(*thinks of building Ventura NZ4573's crash site*)


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2009)

Rethought myself- I reckon Alex's idea is a great build subject in itself! Scrub my 'combining the two' comment.
I'd be into doing the P-51D Mustang VH-BOZ for it...


----------



## Greedy (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet count my f4u in and might do a P40 as well. Can they be of Australian back ground?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2009)

Will all that yiddi yadda about GB's, I was thinking.....ooooh shut up!.... There's nothing stopping that a few pals from doing their own thing, on the side from the, well, "official" GB's....
Like you young chickens here, you could always do one of those "wreckage dioramas" as a internal GB...
We're becoming a few here now, tooling around with the plastic, so you'll never know....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds good, I'd thought of, and have one planned, builds featuring crashed/wrecked/abandoned/dumped aircraft, I'll be using the 'remains' of a kit that will be donating major parts for a conversion. Also thought of post-war 'warbird' use, either restored airshow birds, civil use etc.
I think Jan's idea is good though, do these as separate, 'unofficial' GB's, as we already have more than two years worth of GB's listed!
Nice idea Evan.


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers guys! 

Sounds like we've two years to get our kit bashing skills up to scratch then, in time for that build then, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2009)

Could always do it in parrallel Evan. Have you got anything particular in mind for your build(s)? The one I mentioned is going to be a Spitfire MkXIV, in 1/32nd scale, cobbled together from the Revell (old Matchbox) Spit22/24, and either the Hasegawas MkV or Revell Seafire Mk1B. The 'remains' of the Spit 22 will end up as something else......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a academy P-51D which is a wreck now

Still I could get some good 'experience' with that


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2009)

I've got various such projects in mind Terry, mostly devised as ways of making the most of spare parts or incorrect models (I hate waste!), and aircraft in this condition look much more interesting too!

I've decided I'm not really into competing in the main group builds (sorry!), as my method is much more slower than the time frames allow (landscape painting takes priority too), but if ya's are in on a fun side build based on my idea, that sounds good to me! It could even be an ongoing build if it proves popular.

(Btw,Daniel, nothing is a wreck that can yield good components!!  )


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup my thoughts to mate

Its got great interior detail so I'm gonna strip that out and use it in something else

Maybe do a TAF P-51D as it was being stripped to get melted-on second thought no I won't itl just piss me off everytime I see it

Hmmmmm have to give it abit more thought


----------



## Heinz (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds good Daniel!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Question..... What will happen to a GB thread when over and done with? Will it be picked up, grouped together, moved and put in an "Old Group Build" kinda thingmabob?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought maybe making a seperate thread with the Group Build title and pics of the finished models. I dunno.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 29, 2009)

Probably open up a new section for the Old Group Build with all the finished threads in it....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, think that could work. We also need a 'Finals' thread, to display the final entry pics of each entrant's subject(s) as a gallery, once the GB is over and judged. The 'first', 'second', 'third' places etc could be displayed in that order, with the others following in perhaps the order in which they were submitted as final entries, i.e. by date.
Whilst on the subject, it looks like the whole GB idea has obviously caught on, and is expanding, so it might need a slight revision of the rules, categories etc, and the 'placings'. I'll do a 'round robin' e-mail to the other judges this week, so that anything that needs to be done, can be done and 'publishred' before the begining of the PTO build. Any suggestions or questions, please post or PM me guys.
Thanks,
Terry.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds good Terry, whatever u guys think we need to do for the PTO Build, lets get it figured up now....

I recommend a new Section called "Group Build #1 : Defense of The Reich"...
Inside that section, we can sticky the Top 3 Builds with appropriate Titles, and all the other Finished Group Build Entries listed below them...

Ive forgotten, are we doing best in each scale or is it in each Class, and one overall winner??? 1:32, 1:48, 1:72 and Top Dog of The Show???


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2009)

That's one of the things to iron out Dan. Far as i remember, for this GB, there was going to be a first, second and third, but the categories weren't clarified, and an overall 'best of show', the latter voted by the members.
For future builds (starting with the PTO), we need to have 1.2,3 per category and/or scale, and then an overall. Let's see what the other judges think when I e-mail later this week.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 29, 2009)

Terry, can u keep me involved with the rule changes/discussion via email as well please???


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2009)

Will there be a section for 'spirit of the thing' entries, Terry? 
Yours, Wayne's and Wojtek's builds won't get a mention otherwise.

Also in future, there might be others like myself who aren't interested in the competition side of it.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 30, 2009)

A4K said:


> Also in future, there might be others like myself who aren't interested in the competition side of it.



I'm one of the others like yourself


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2009)

A4K said:


> Will there be a section for 'spirit of the thing' entries, Terry?
> Yours, Wayne's and Wojtek's builds won't get a mention otherwise.
> 
> Also in future, there might be others like myself who aren't interested in the competition side of it.



I think we will squeeze in.....somewhere, they are still "Group Builds" even though they are not in the judging portion of the process.
The whole point is participation, regardless!


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly, and thanks Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Wayne has answered that one for me!
Yep, it's the participation/learning/passing on knowledge that is the main feature of the Group Builds - the 'competition' is secondary. Those that want to compete can, and those that don't...well, don't!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 30, 2009)

Agreed 100% guys...


----------



## Lucke.stz (Apr 8, 2009)

well guys, I like to be on the next GB with my little models.. so I´ll keep my yes here...

best regards to all


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Great news Luke. Looking forward to your model(s).


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2009)

Great to hear Lucke! With Terry!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Apr 21, 2009)

So guys, what about the next GB ?? When it will be ?

I´m free to start to build right now


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

The PTO starts on Monday, April 27th mate.....8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, as posted. The rules and the guidelines have been posted separately in this section, please download and read, but if you have a question, just ask.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Since its less than a week, is it possible to start the threads - or does that officially start on the 28th?

You guys have made this disease worse! I'm chomping at the bit. Got everything I need except a few paints and getting that today.

Its just sitting, there in my living room, in the box, calling me, seductively, the quiet is deafening....I reach for a paint brush....NO,No no, must wait...must wait........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

What are YOU complaining about son!? I'm sitting several hundreds of miles away from my projects....while you sit a few shuffle steps in your wellworn slippers and a bog visit away from yours...and I, will do so for another 14+ days! Get a grip of yourself you imbecile!


----------



## rochie (Apr 21, 2009)

i know what you mean Njaco i keep reading the instruction sheets for my corsair and P-47, raring to go


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm the same guys, itching to go! But, the start date of 27th April actually adds another week to the total GB time, and allows everyone to get their threads posted, with the intro work out of the way, AND be able to actually start the build early.
But hurry up 27th, cos I want to START!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Gonna make personal best in model building this year lads?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2009)

Well it's certainly increased my output! I normally do, at the most 6, possibly 8 models a year. Since joining this forum at the end of August, I've now done, including the 3 for the GB, a total of 8.5 - in 7.5 months!
No wonder Iris at the LHS and Model Hobbies are smiling!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh! I thought that she was smiling for a completely different reason.....


----------



## muller (Apr 21, 2009)

The guy in my LHS looks like the comic-shop owner in The Simpsons.

I can't wait for this GB either, A-20 Havoc (which might be RAAF, for the Aussies here ), thinking about entering that Val too!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

ok, better now, just spent 4 hours and $$$ in my LHS. But no decent models to buy!! All the good ones were gone (or wanted $1,000 for!). 

I"M READY!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2009)

Hell Yea!!! Listen to the anticipation....

Im kinda bummed as my 109 has sh!t the bed, that bad paint job deflated my sails....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Kinda like that gap on the front glass of my 410? Adapt, perserve, overcome!!!! You CAN do it!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cooome oooonnn Dan! Show who's the boss!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

A minor, tiddly, itsy bitsy woops there's a few lumps little problem has stopped you?!!
Who Dares Wins, Dan!
Now, stop moaning and get on with it ... er....please!
(Thought I'd better add the 'please', as I'm alergic to Herring!)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2009)

Its just that Im running out of time....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

I've stalled a bit on my 262 waiting for canopy masks...gonna have to adapt and overcome too I think!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Never mind me chaps, just doing a "to do" list for the GB on my behalf.... 

Med/Na: Tamiya 1/48 Beaufighter Mk.IV No. 603 Squadron. (Junkers Ju 88.)
Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping): Mosquito B Mk.IV No.139 Squadron as in Pathfinder Force. (?)
Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943: ??? (?)
D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th: ??? (?)
Battle of Britain October 31st: ???
Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk: ??? (?)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just to remind myself....

GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule

2009
Jan FEB MAR APR MAY Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
----1---------------------- Defence of the Reich

Jan Feb Mar APR MAY JUN Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----2--------------- Pacific Theatre of Operations

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun JUL AUG SEP Oct Nov Dec
-----3-------------- Mediterranean / North Africa Theatres

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----4-------------- Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)

2010
JAN FEB MAR Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.

Jan Feb Mar APR MAY JUN Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----6--------------- D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun JUL AUG SEP OCT Nov Dec
-----7-------------------- Battle of Britain October 31st

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----8-------------- Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk


----------



## imalko (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice reminder Jan. Very useful for anyone who didn't participated so far but considering to enter future GB (myself included). I have already planed out the MTO/NA GB (at least as much as my modest incomes permits me at this time), but already have few ideas about "Heavies" GB and about other future GB as well. Though I would like to know if Cold War GB includes aircraft from neutral countries of the period (Yugoslavia, Sweden, etc). Then there is Battle of Britain GB which I'm really looking forward for...
Damn! I let myself to be beaten by modeling bug again! I blame it on you guys and this site...


----------



## DBII (Jul 20, 2009)

they have shots for the modeling bug...jack, cpt morgan, wild turkey....

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the gell made by Testors - comes in an orange tube.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Guinness usually calms me down, when I get it bad....

Absolutely imalko, neutral countries are welcome too in the Cold War GB...


----------



## DBII (Jul 21, 2009)

If anyone is interseted in doing a B-17 for the Heavy weights, I found nose art decals at Zotz enter page. I would like to do Alamo II but I think I will try a B-29 in OD and Grey. 

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds cool DBII!


----------



## DBII (Jul 21, 2009)

My first choice would be a B-17b in a 30's war game paint of blue, purple and green. I found a B-17 c/d model but the b is out of production. 

DBII


----------



## imalko (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Absolutely imalko, neutral countries are welcome too in the Cold War GB...



Great! Thanks Jan, that was the answer I was hoping for.
Reason why I've asked is because I have idea to build models of aircraft which were in some way connected to Yugoslavia in every GB where something like that is possible. Looking at the list of proposed Group Builds, something like that is doable only in case of Mediterranean/N. Africa, "Heavies" and Cold War Group builds. 
For example, in "Heavies" GB both B-17 and B-24 comes in consideration (one B-17 was flown in 1945 with Partisan red star markings while four B-24 were flown in USAAF with Yugoslav crews from former Royal Yugoslav AF). For MTO/NA GB there are Spitfires and Hurricanes of No 351 and 352 (Yugoslav) Squadrons RAF. But by far the greatest choice of potential models would be precisely for Cold War GB: Bf 109, Spitfire, Hurricane, P-47, Mosquito, Ikarus S-49, Jak-3, Il-2 (in late fourties-early fifties), Thunderjet, Sabre, MiG-21, G-2 Galeb, J-21 Jastreb, etc (for later years). All this aircraft flew with Yugoslav insignia at one time or another during Cold War period.


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice reminder Jan! I'm really looking forward to the bomber build...


----------



## DBII (Aug 28, 2009)

Curse this model bug. I cannot make up my mind. The last thing I wanted to build for the heavy GB was a B-24. I was trying to find info about by great uncle's unit and found this site. Now I am thinking about building the Bettie B from the 13th AF. 

Oklahoman-Times article, March 18, 1944, Lt Faucette was rated the "top Liberator pilot" in the Thirteenth Air Force, with more than 500 cmbt hrs. The crew received a total of 83 decorations and is credited with downing 12 Zeros during 53 bombing missions, plus many search missions...On her last mission, Aug 30, 1944, after wrecking devastation on Bougainville, she actually turned back to drop a life raft for another bomber which had crash landed at sea. During the rescue mission, Billie B was jumped by more than 30 Zeros. Faucette dived for the water and flew so low, the Japanese couldn't get beneath. Before the Zeros quit, the crew shot down seven of them. Only two airmen were injured. Tailgunner S/Sgt. Donald O. Harrison, was shot in the stomach during the attack. He was reloading when the Zeros gave up. S/Sgt Ray McDonough was wounded in the right hand, but he soon recovered and rejoined the crew. The plane never lost a crew during her mission. 

The history of the plane and it's two crew can be found here.
WW II Commemorative - 13th AF Long Rangers

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great subject to model DB..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Agree! Go for it mate!


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2010)

I am a little confused, when does the GB for Kursk and D DAy begin? I am looking for a Russian M3 Lee and I found a 
Spitfire Vb for only $10.00 US.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2010)

The 'D- Day stripes' GB begins on February 1st and ends on May 31st. (note that the current 'Bombers/ Heavy Hitters GB ends on Feb 28th.)
The Kursk *Armour* GB is a parallel build, alongside the 'Cold War' GB, which begins on May 1st, ending on August 30th.
I'll post a separate note soon, covering up-coming builds and themes etc.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooo. D-Day soon!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Have to miss the 'D' Day build, away to much during that time but will be in the 'Cold War' during our winter months.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang Vic, busted to hear that....


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2010)

got my ICM Spitfire Mk IX for the D-Day stripes build going to do Johnny Johnsons J EJ


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds good Karl. I think I'll just do one small one, sometime in mid GB, as I want to get on with the JU88 for Czech museum, and a few other things too. Not sure what to do yet, but it might be one of only two particular RAF Mustang IIIs, or maybe another Typhoon, the old Monogram one this time.
BTW, has a decision been made if, or when, the Korean War GB might be?? It's just that, for the Cold War, I might do a Sea Fury as one of the entries, but I'd rather save it for the Korean, if it's happening.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Instead for buying another kit, might add my 1/48 Hasegawa Typhoon Mk.Ib for the stripes build....


----------



## imalko (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a full squadron of Typhoons in D-Day GB. I'm inclined to build one myself in 1/72 scale of course. Probably an Academy kit...


----------



## kgambit (Jan 12, 2010)

Planned Builds:

D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th 
- B-26 Marauder 1/72 Hasegawa
- P-51D 1/72 Tamiya

For the future - Tentative Builds:

Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 - at least three from the following list (all 1/72) 
- F-8 Crusader (Academy) 
- A-7 Corsair (Hobby Boss) 
- A-37 Dragonfly (Academy)
- F-14A Tomcat (Hasegawa)
- AD6 Skyraider (Hasegawa)

I have NO idea what I will do for the BoB build - maybe a D-17K


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

B-26 is my entry...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Will build my Marauder later H, another '13'!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2010)

Some nice stuff there Dwight, should be good. Like you, I haven't a clue what to do for the BoB. I was thinking of a Do17Z, 1/48th scale, and maybe a He111 in the same scale (if Revell re-release it), to accompany the Bf109 and Ju88A5 I already have. But the there's the new 1/32nd scale Hurricane coming from PCM, and, of course, the massive He111 in 1/32nd from Guttorm's friends at Revell Germany. I think for the Cold War, it'll definitely be a natural metal Mig 21, maybe similar in a Mig17, both 1/48th, and, if the Korean War GB isn't happening, a 1/48th Sea Fury. I also fancy doing a 1/48th A26 Invader, again Korean period, but I'll need to start removing a few bricks from a wall, as I'm getting desperately short of display space!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

BoB will be a Do-17Z and Gloster Gladiator...1/48


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Will do a Gladiator too at some point. But, it'll be a Swedish one, flown by volunteers in the Finnish Winter War.....Roden's is supposed to be good.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Some nice stuff there Dwight, should be good. Like you, I haven't a clue what to do for the BoB. I was thinking of a Do17Z, 1/48th scale, and maybe a He111 in the same scale (if Revell re-release it), to accompany the Bf109 and Ju88A5 I already have. But the there's the new 1/32nd scale Hurricane coming from PCM, and, of course, the massive He111 in 1/32nd from Guttorm's friends at Revell Germany. I think for the Cold War, it'll definitely be a natural metal Mig 21, maybe similar in a Mig17, both 1/48th, and, if the Korean War GB isn't happening, a 1/48th Sea Fury. I also fancy doing a 1/48th A26 Invader, again Korean period, but I'll need to start removing a few bricks from a wall, as I'm getting desperately short of display space!!



Hadn't thought about the He-111 for the BoB but that's an idea.  

Didn't know we had a Korean War GB in the offing.


----------



## imalko (Jan 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> ...*I think for the Cold War, it'll definitely be a natural metal Mig 21*, maybe similar in a Mig17, both 1/48th, and, if the Korean War GB isn't happening, a 1/48th Sea Fury. I also fancy doing a 1/48th A26 Invader, again Korean period, but I'll need to start removing a few bricks from a wall, as I'm getting desperately short of display space!!



Hey Terry, if you are going to build a natural metal MiG-21 for Cold war GB why not make it a Yugoslav bird? I can get you decals for it, if you decide to do so. There's an 1/48 scale aftermarket set for three Yugoslav Air Force MiG-21s of the Cold war period...

LIFT HERE decals


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Dang Vic, busted to hear that....



So am I in a way, but then again I'll be globe trotting for about 6 weeks


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome Vic.....

We need to start up a new thread followed by a new Group Build Poll to get the next 8 Builds lined up.... As it stands right now, we dont have a Korean War Build....

Yet....

I'll start up a new thread this weekend and get some ideas floatin around....

Oh and for those that are still confused about our Build line up, here it is:

feb01/2010-may31 - D Day/Invasion Stripes
may01-aug30 - Cold War/Armor at Kursk Split Build
aug01-nov30 - BoB
nov01-feb28/2011 - Commonwealth-VVS / Armor at Stalingrad Split Build


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2010)

You lucky sod Vic! How big a trot are you doing mate? Don't suppose you're coming back to IE Land...oops, sorry, I meant England!
That's a good idea Igor. I've had a Soviet Mig 21 in mind for about a year now, as it was 'the' threat when i was a teenager - just the name sounded menacing! But a Yugoslav one would be quite nice, with a Polish, Czech or Soviet Mig 17 or 19 to keep it company. It'll probably be one of the Acaemy 1/48th scale kits, either the PF or PFM, if memory serves.Edit: crossing posts. What's the Commomwealth-VVs build Dan? Is that ww2 Commonwealth aircraft, _and _VVS ww2 aircraft? If so, I doubt I'll be in that one. Bring on Korea!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> You lucky sod Vic! How big a trot are you doing mate? Don't suppose you're coming back to IE Land...oops, sorry, I meant England!
> That's a good idea Igor. I've had a Soviet Mig 21 in mind for about a year now, as it was 'the' threat when i was a teenager - just the name sounded menacing! But a Yugoslav one would be quite nice, with a Polish, Czech or Soviet Mig 17 or 19 to keep it company. It'll probably be one of the Acaemy 1/48th scale kits, either the PF or PFM, if memory serves.Edit: crossing posts. What's the Commomwealth-VVs build Dan? Is that ww2 Commonwealth aircraft, _and _VVS ww2 aircraft? If so, I doubt I'll be in that one. Bring on Korea!



Go for it Terry! I checked out that link that Igor provided. Some of those deal sheets are SWEET! 

Good question Terry. Could someone explain the Commonwealth-VVS build? And what the heck is V V S?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2010)

Dwight, VV-S is Russian for...b*ll*cks, I've forgotten! But it's Russian Air Service anyway!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well.... As I said, I've had a good eye towards Rodens Gladiator in their Swedish Volunteer Squadron F19 version. Easy enough I thought, no need to look around decals other than those coming in the kit, W-R-O-N-G!   Had a look at Hannants.....found these!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

So is that 8 your going to build Jan or are you going to use the pin selection?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> You lucky sod Vic! How big a trot are you doing mate? Don't suppose you're coming back to IE Land...oops, sorry, I meant England!



Quite big, heading north west but not as far as UK. You'll have to wait for the pics when I get back sometime in April.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Dan, I wanted to get into the next build - things are getting together here - but I don't have anything until the BoB Build. Thinking about that 1/24 Airfix Bf 109E I have...

Will there be any repeat builds, like another Defense of the Reich, etc?


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2010)

kgambit said:


> .... And what the heck is V V S?



I believe VVS stands for "Voenno-Vozdushnye Sily" - in translation "Military Air Forces" of Soviet Union.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2010)

Guys, Im just putting down what the Poll states... And upon further review, it looks like we can make an addendum....

It seems the VVS had 4 votes, but the Night Fighters vs. Bombers Build had 5.... Commenwealth Forces had 5 as well and is listed as:

Commonwealth Air Forces, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, IAF etc. 

So we can change the last Build to Commonwealth/Nightfighters.... Sounds alittle better to me as there are 1 or 2 Wild Sau planes I would love to try....

I think we'll wait on havin the additional armor split build until after the first split build comin up....

Need to see what the general concensus says about the switch....

All those in favor of supplanting VVS for Nightfighters?????

ME!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> All those in favor of supplanting VVS for Nightfighters?????



One HUGE vote for NIGHTFIGHTERS!


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know. Got nothing against nightfighters but really wanted to do an IL-2 for VVS GB... Even bought a kit for the purpose already.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

imalko said:


> I believe VVS stands for "Voenno-Vozdushnye Sily" - in translation "Military Air Forces" of Soviet Union.



Thanks Igor. 

Was there a time frame for that build?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, VVS had nightfighters too, right? 

Edit:

Come to think about it. Why not do another few splitbuilds?

Freezing Hell, Northern Europe/Winter War with Eastern Front, '41-'45, both got 4 votes... That way you can do VVS, Luftwaffe, Finnish Airforce, Winter War, Jugoslav, Romanian etc...

And as already mentioned, the Nightfighters with the Commonwealth.... both 5 votes.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think Dan is getting rid of the VVS just putting it off till later.

I vote for the NF as I think I can scrape up a Moskito I have.


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2010)

I see, Chris. In that case and as long as VVS GB is not being canceled but only postponed a bit I'm OK with Nightfighters GB. Otherwise I vote for VVS GB.


----------



## DBII (Jan 13, 2010)

VVS, for me.

DBII


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2010)

I vote NF!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd rather have Nightfighters than Vojenno Vosudshnye- Sily (thanks Igor - I remember now!), as I kow sod all about VV-S apart from 'modern' stuff! But, the idea of VV-S as part of a 'Winter' theme - air and land - sounds good.


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2010)

Then maybe NF first fallowed by one "general" Eastern front 1941-1945 GB including both VVS and other air forces, but not necesserally limited to the winter period only... Think we might need another Future GB Pool...


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

imalko said:


> Then maybe NF first fallowed by one "general" Eastern front 1941-1945 GB including both VVS and other air forces, but not necesserally limited to the winter period only... Think we might need another Future GB Pool...



I like that idea - actually both ideas. I think we need a general eastern front GB.  And a new poll wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2010)

U guys ever read my posts lol??? I said that exact thing like 3 times already....

I will start up a new thread tonight for recommendations for entries for the Poll to follow...

As far as switchin up the Build, yes, we'd just move the VVS back alittle bit, as it should have been Nightfighters to begin with....


I vote that the the 8th Build should be Commonwealth/Nightfighters from Nov 1st, 2010- Feb 28th, 2011 and the VVS Build gets combined/split into the 9th Build along with Eastern Front (41-45), which would start Feb 1st, 2011-June 31st....

Everyone on board with that proposal??? The *NEW and IMPROVED *Group Build Listing looks like this if approved:

Feb 1st-May 31st - D Day/Invasion Stripes
May 1st-Aug 30th - Cold War/Armor at Kursk Split Build
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - BoB
Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - Commonwealth/Night Fighters Split Build
Feb 1st-May 31st - VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks good to me Dan. Still not clear on what's involved in the 'Commonwealth' bit though. As for Korea, I suppose, for now at least, that could come under the 'Cold War' banner - just itching to do my Sea Fury, having started the first tiny part about 15 years ago!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> U guys ever read my posts lol??? I said that exact thing like 3 times already....
> 
> I will start up a new thread tonight for recommendations for entries for the Poll to follow...
> 
> ...



 I tried ta tell dem!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> U guys ever read my posts lol??? I said that exact thing like 3 times already....




I plead temporary dimentia and throw myself on the mercy of the forums.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2010)

I didnt personnally vote for it Terry, so Im not sure either, but it would involve aircraft from the Commonwealth Countries; Canada, South Africa, Australia and New Zealand...

Also, I thought that the Cold War Build would include aircraft from Korea....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2010)

Both are OK with me Dan.
So, fo the Cold War', it looks like a Mig 21, Mig 17 or 19, and a Sea Fury - with RP's !! Whoopee doopey doo !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2010)

Schedule looks good to me, but I'll pass on armour and post WW2 stuff anyway - not my genres


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 15, 2010)

I have at least five kits of Night Fighters. Guess what I'm voting for.  By the way, how does one vote in this forum?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to set up a new Poll first NFN, then u click on the 8 Builds u are interested in....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 16, 2010)

All sounds good to me Dan.


----------

